# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Chiều thu se lạnh thưởng thức món ăn Nhật Bản - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> Nhà hàng Nhật Bản GenYa
> 
> 219 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, HN 
> ĐT : 046680.08.08 - 0967888219
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/genya219?fref=ts
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Nhật Bản GenYa
> *


Vào một buổi chiều thu cuối tuần lang thang trên con đường Láng với hai hàng cây lãng mạn, tôi tình cờ bắt gặp một quán ăn của Nhật ở đường Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, con đường song song với đường láng. Bên ngoài quán khá nổi bật mang đậm phong cách của xứ sở Phù tang


Bên cạnh quán còn có một quán nhỏ bán takoyaki, một món bánh truyền thống khá phổ biến của Nhật nhằm phục vụ cho những vị khách thích phong cách ẩm thực đường phố, hoặc có thể mua mang về


Bước vào trong quán, tôi nhận thấy quán khá ấm cúng quả là nơi phù hợp cho những buổi tụ tập với tiết trời mát mẻ pha chút se lạnh. Thái độ của nhân viên hết sức thân thiện, họ sẽ mở cửa cho bạn, hướng dẫn bạn gọi món. Điều khiến tôi ấn tượng là họ sẽ chào bạn bằng tiếng Nhật, điều đó sẽ tạo cho bạn cảm giác như bạn đang thưởng thức món ăn trên đất nước Nhật vậy.





Hình ảnh quán tại tầng 1.
Nếu bạn đi ăn một mình bạn có thể ngồi tầng 1 cho tiện lợi, tuy nhiên nếu đi 2 người trở lên bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn lên tầng 2 rộng rãi và thoải mài hơn .





Hình ảnh quán tại tầng 2 – Không gian mang đậm phong cách Nhật
Nhìn qua thực đơn ẩm thực của quán bạn không thể không thưởng thức bất kì món mỳ nào khi vào quán, nhìn chúng rất hấp dẫn với nhiều mức giá khác nhau cho bạn chọn lựa





Nhiều loại bánh, cơm suất, lẩu cho bạn lựa chọn
Sau một hồi chọn lựa, tôi đã thưởng thưởng thức một bát mỳ bò nhỏ, và người bạn của tôi đã thưởng thức một suất cơm gà chiên. Người mang đồ ăn ra cho chúng tôi là một cô gái mặc áo kimono truyền thống của Nhật màu hồng rất dễ thương



Cận cảnh bát mỳ Ramen kiểu nhật đây là loại mỳ bỏ nhỏ có giá 70.000 VNĐ 1 bát
Lúc đầu tôi đã nếm thử nước dùng, nó có thể thích hợp với những người thích ăn cay. Nhưng vị cay không quá nồng, bạn có thể thấy nước dùng khá là đặc quánh gồm ngô, hành, thịt bò, lát rong biển khô, lát trứng.... Điều khiến tôi ấn tượng là sơi mỳ khá to, mềm và miếng thịt bò ăn rất thơm.



Cơm hộp Bento đặc trưng của Nhật đây là cơm thịt gà rán có giá 80.000 VNĐ 1 xuất
Suất cơm gà chiên độc đáo với những hạt cơm mềm dẻo rắc vừng, khoai tây chiên giòn, nộm chua ngọt tưới kem, kèm theo một bát canh rong biển cỡ nhỏ... Đặc biệt gà chiên giòn rất ngon với thịt gà mềm tơi thơm giòn từ bên trong. Nếu bạn là dân văn phòng bận rộn không có thời gian nấu cơm bạn có thể đến thưởng thức những suất cơm hộp thơm ngon này. Hoặc nếu bạn đi ăn gia đình, tụ tập bạn bè cuối tuần hay những dịp quan trọng bạn có thể đến thưởng thức món lẩu, hay sushi sasimi... tổng hợp.

Một số món ăn khác mà tôi đã thưởng thức



Takoyaki sosu nóng hổi hương vị khó quên giá 60.000đ/ suất gồm 9 viên. 



Sủi cảo thơm ngon với giá 45.000/ suất. 
Nếu muốn thướng thức các món ăn, văn hóa nhà hàng của Nhật thì quán ăn này quả là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho các bạn. Quán ăn nằm trên đường 219 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. Hi vọng với chút trải nghiệm này có thể giúp các bạn có được sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời khi đi ăn ^_^




> Nhà hàng Nhật Bản GenYa
> 
> 219 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, HN 
> ĐT : 046680.08.08 - 0967888219
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/genya219?fref=ts
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Nhật Bản GenYa
> *


_Meoluoi9x - Didau.org_

Cùng khám phá *nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa một lần được thưởng thức món ăn Nhật.
Hiuhiu

----------


## huong_vn

Ở gần Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ mà chưa bao giờ tới quán này , Phải thử mới được

----------


## tenlua

Mình chưa đến quán này 
Hôm nào sẽ thử

----------


## dauhalan

Quán có vẻ hấp dẫn đó, mình  muốn thử món lẩu Nhật  :Big Grin:

----------


## chuotyeugao

Mặc dù mình ăn được nhiều món Nhật nhưng lại rất thích phong cách ẩm thực Nhật
Nên sẽ thử hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alyaj

Sao không cho mấy anh ninja cho quán sinh động  :cuoi1:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình thích kiểu bàn cho 2 người, vừa riêng tư lại ấm cúng và thoải mái

----------

